# Making Still Pictures Into Dvd Movies



## SHAFROST (Dec 28, 2004)

Can someone please help me out, i have been trying to burn the still images on my computer to dvd but i am really at a lost here please help me out.


----------



## jbcalg (Oct 29, 2001)

what are you trying to do?
- create a slideshow type of dvd of various pics
or
store your pics on dvd


----------



## Sitb (Jul 22, 2004)

Try 'CD Burner XP Pro'. I don't know if it works with DVD burning very well but I use it for burning stuff onto CD-R and CD-RW's. I haven't encountered a single problem yet: http://www.cdburnerxp.se/


----------



## afsbz31489 (May 2, 2002)

Roxio CD/DVD maker works very well. You can edit, add sounds, etc. and burn to DVD that will play on almost any player. Pinnacle studio version 9 also works well, and has more editiing capa bilities. I have both and use them often. Just make sure that when you are durning to a dvd, you have slelected to make a DVD and not a vcd.


----------



## Sitb (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes my girlfriend showed me Roxio tonight. One thing it has that CD Burner XP Pro doesn't is that you have the option to program the running order of video and audio files. That's all I noticed in the short time she had it open.


----------



## marshaj (Nov 19, 2005)

get some good video editing software....I do this all the time....its easy if you have the right tools. PicturesToDVDMovies.com


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

welcome advanced *marshaj*

do you realize this thread is 8 months old...

buck


----------



## marshaj (Nov 19, 2005)

no....just now found your tech support guy website! might need some help my self some day! good site!


----------



## Sitb (Jul 22, 2004)

Yeah, I'm not even with that girlfriend anymore


----------

